# Selling some stuff...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am getting rid of the following things:

2 55 gallon tanks. One has black trim that is cracked in one small spot. I turned it towards the back and you would never know. The other has dark brown trim that is in great shape. Both hold water and are in really good condition.

4 20 gallon high tanks. All have black trim and are in great shape.

I have 4 glass tops. Each of these tops will fit a 20g high or a pair of them will top off a 55 gallon.

1 24" single light strip that is light oak

1 24" single light strip that is black

2 48" single light strips that are dark brown

1 48" single light strip that is black

5 hydrosponge 4 or 5 not sure which ones

3 AC 20's These used to be called minis. Each one has sponge media and is in great shape.

3 gallons of Amquel dechlorinator

AV-50 HIGH VOLUME AIR PUMP http://www.kensfish.com/linearpumps.html In great shape. Only been running for a month or so.

Will also be selling a pair of red turquoise discus. I think they are actually blue turquoise after looking at enough pictures. And a pair of golden melon disuce. These are really nice. Two seperate breeding pairs.

I think everyone knows what this stuff is worth. PM or email me and we can talk prices. I will hook up the SWOAPE folks with a good deal. I will also list this on GCAS.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Also selling a 90 gallon aquarium. Light oak in good shape. $80


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If no one here is interested you may want to check this out: http://www.gcas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6283


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

He is looking for a black trim tank. I have already talked to him. I appreciate it. How's life been treatin' ya?


----------

